# body kits



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

ok im thinking of getting this








i plan on doing away with the grill and the bottom part, what side skirts would look good for it for a 4dr, also which rear bumber should i get?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the erebuni GTR side skirts will look nice with those


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> the erebuni GTR side skirts will look nice with those


are those made for a 4 door? Only thing I can ever find for a 4 door are the extreme sides.

Thats one of the nicer choices for the front bumper for your car, you may also want to check out the GT-R front it, you may like it just as much or more. B14Stealth has one, if you go to the member ride's forum, you can see some pics of it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> i plan on doing away with the grill and the bottom part,


you cant do away with the grill it is molded on







GT-R kit








fender flares

they make this kit for the sentra too


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> you cant do away with the grill it is molded on


sure he can if he wants to. I don't know how it would look with a regular grill because the front of that sticks out further then the bumper does, I doubt it would flow very well but with a saw you can do away with anything if you really want to. I wouldn't reccomend it though.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> sure he can if he wants to. I don't know how it would look with a regular grill because the front of that sticks out further then the bumper does, I doubt it would flow very well but with a saw you can do away with anything if you really want to. I wouldn't reccomend it though.


true but the flow of that bumper needs that raked back grill, a resest grill would look funny


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> true but the flow of that bumper needs that raked back grill, a resest grill would look funny


I think so as well, but it is possible, I'm not sure how he would get it to look right without it, but there has to be a first time for everything


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> I think so as well, but it is possible, I'm not sure how he would get it to look right without it, but there has to be a first time for everything


indeed. i personally have never seen this kit in person, but im sure if you have it in front of you/ on the car you could think of something. but looking at it in a pic no ideas are coming to me :cheers:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if you dont want the grill then i recommed you get this one.










and for some side skirt options check out 

versus motorsports kits


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> indeed. i personally have never seen this kit in person, but im sure if you have it in front of you/ on the car you could think of something. but looking at it in a pic no ideas are coming to me :cheers:


damn liu showed us both up.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> damn liu showed us both up.


that what im here for :thumbup: 






jk


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> that what im here for :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well played :thumbup:


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

i plan on making a custom grill, one like the 99 but goes all the way to the bottpom


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

bussardnr said:


> i plan on making a custom grill, one like the 99 but goes all the way to the bottpom


then get the one i posted that already doesnt have a grill so you can do your custom grill and what not on there.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> then get the one i posted that already doesnt have a grill so you can do your custom grill and what not on there.


that will save you the trouble of having to cut the grill and bottom lip off, it may also be a bit cheaper as well.


----------



## bussardnr (Aug 11, 2004)

well i'll have to get that one then, thanks liu


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

4 door GT-R skirts


----------

